# HELP! I'm being spammed by the DBSTalk server!



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, I get the point! I have too many private messages! But EIGHT copies of the same email is a little much (in fact, it's spam at that point) - you may wanna check out your server's configuration! (see attached screenshot)


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

That's probably how many times I tried to send you a message. I take the blame.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

It appears that you get a message everytime somebody tries to send you a PM when your box is full.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mark,

Clean out your PM box.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Make sure you clean out both your incoming messages and your sent messages.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *I did, but that's NOT THE POINT GUYS. BEING SENT EIGHT COPIES OF THE SAME MESSAGE WAS INSANE! *


No, what's insane is letting your PM box fill up.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Shhhhhhh!


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Back off just a bit Mark..Not the end of the world you know..

Tim L


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"That's probably how many times I tried to send you a message. I take the blame."_

Now THAT is funny!


----------

